

Ask HN: Location of YC Companies? - mikek

Does anyone know of a list of where each YCombinator company is located?  Or even better, a map?  I ask because I am job hunting and would like to see what's going on in the south bay.
======
citizenkeys
<http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-companies.php>

Locations aren't there for all the companies. However, if you click on the
Crunchbase link for each company, it will usually have their wear-abouts.

------
code
Are you looking specifically just for YC companies? Which position?

